# Angelruten Erbstücke



## Mila2o (12. Juli 2022)

Hallo liebe Angel Experten, 

Wer kann mir sagen was ich da geerbt habe und den eventuellen Wert? Und wo am besten verkaufen? Ebay? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus, Sarah


----------



## eiszeit (12. Juli 2022)

Hallo Sarah,

ist ne Noris Shakespeare Rute, Anfang der 70er Jahre, damalige Kosten um die 54 DM.
Da der Zustand nicht mehr der Beste ist, würde ich so um die 5-10€ sagen.


----------



## Floma (13. Juli 2022)

Mila2o schrieb:


> Und wo am besten verkaufen? Ebay?


Ich befürchte, da bleibst du am Mindestgebot kleben, weil das afaik kein gefragte Sammelstück ist. Die kurze Laufzeit auf ebay wird also kaum ausreichen um genügend Interessenten zu versammeln, damit sich ein realistischer Preis bildet. Wenn du die Rute auf (ebay) Kleinanzeigen - mit von mir aus VHB 25 Euro - einstellst und Geduld mitbringst, wird sich schon jemand finden, der die Angel für akzeptablen Preis kaufen will. Der Aufwand für das Beantworten von Anfragen ist aber da. Ich würde das Teil aufräumen und nicht weiter darüber nachdenken.


----------



## Blueser (13. Juli 2022)

Ich ahne schon, auf was das hinaus läuft: "was ledze Preis?" ...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (13. Juli 2022)

Ich würde die Rute selbst fischen, zusammen mit einer schönen alten Rolle von Noris Shakespeare! Welche wäre empfehlenswert? Wäre eine schöne Reiserute, z. B. fürs Mittelmeer oder die Atlantik-Küste für kleine bis mittlere Fischarten, etwa von Molen bzw. in Häfen...


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. Juli 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich würde die Rute selbst fischen, zusammen mit einer schönen alten Rolle von Noris Shakespeare! Welche wäre empfehlenswert? Wäre eine schöne Reiserute, z. B. fürs Mittelmeer oder die Atlantik-Küste für kleine bis mittlere Fischarten, etwa von Molen bzw. in Häfen...


Namens und Stilgemäß wäre die Shakespeare Dynamic-Rollenserie passend, 2170, 2171 oder 2173. 2171 als Universalgröße wäre m.M.n. am besten geeignet. Etwas besser wäre die Europa-Klasse Deluxe, da vielleicht die 2210. Oder eine schöne Kapselrolle, Wonderspin 2662 Super.


----------



## Rheinangler (13. Juli 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich würde die Rute selbst fischen, zusammen mit einer schönen alten Rolle von Noris Shakespeare! Welche wäre empfehlenswert? Wäre eine schöne Reiserute, z. B. fürs Mittelmeer oder die Atlantik-Küste für kleine bis mittlere Fischarten, etwa von Molen bzw. in Häfen...


Reiserute.... Willst Du die vorher noch durchsägen? 

Bei allem Sinn für Nostalgie. Aber das ist ein uralter Prügel, der früher seine Berechtigung hatte - heute aber aufgrund deutlich "sportlicherer" Materialien keine anglerische Bedeutung mehr hat. Aber wer es mag, kann natürlich gerne damit fischen. Man kann auch mit Holzski und Lederschnürung den Berg runter fahren - macht nur keiner mehr, weil es geeigneteres Material gibt. Die Holzski hängen deshalb nur noch zu Dekozwecken an Wänden der Skihütten.

Ich glaube daher, dass man so ein Museumsstück am ehesten als Deko in einer Fischerhütte an die Wand nagelt - gerne auch zusammen mit einer alten Rolle. Da wird sich dann auch evtl. irgendwann ein Käufer auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen finden. Von einer aktiven Nutzung im Sinne von Fische (versuchen) zu fangen würde ich persönlich abraten.


----------

